# Thinking about re-naming my cat



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

One of my cats that I rescued 2 years ago was named Tippy Toes. It appear to be very appropriate so I kept the name. She is black with a white blaze and white on all 4 of toes. I believe her new name will Miss Sassy Pants.
She is semi-long haired and struts around. "Look at me. Ain't I gorgeous?" "I am the queen of this place." Very arrogant. 
She has become very vocal. Meowing at to get feed even if it isn't feed time.
Some of the house rules: 
1) All cats are inside when the sun goes down. She will go to the door wanting out when it is dark. I tell her "It is dark and kitties are not allowed out when it is dark." Meeeow.
2) Cats are not allowed on the table here. When I catch her laying on the table and harshly tell her to get down. Meeeow. Always got to give me some lip and have the last word.
From these an other things she lips off about I have started calling her Miss Sassy Pants.
Any one else renamed their rescued cats, after time, because of personality traits?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

We give nicknames, or middle names.

For example, Muffin's full name is: Fuzz Muffin Underfoot Naughty-paws Monster.

Doran regularly gets called Monkey, or Little man. My SO calls him 'Momma's Boy' or other, less repeatable names  (Someone is commonly naughty when Mum isn't home.)


----------

